# T12 to led retrofit



## HARRY304E

sseivard said:


> Who has experience with these jobs? How is the finished product?


I think that you could swap out the fixtures just as fast and it will look better..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...203820958?N=bvmbZ1z115g2Z1z115g2#.UcBjy5zNmR8


----------



## gmihok

*T12 To LED*

I do not recommend doing this:

Led T8 lamps Cost $ 40-$75 dollar per lamp, you pay a premium for your lumens per watt. New 2x4 fixtures are $ 150-$ 200 plus and then you factor your labor to remove old fixture and install the new one. New led fixtures are great for new construction or a 24 hour operation, but not ready for retrofit.

Best Bet to retrofit to High Lumen T8 lamp (3100 lumens) and electric ballast. Over 100 lumens per watt 30,000 hour lamp life. Labor will take half the time to swap out lamp and ballast.

$ 6.00 per lamp and $ 15-$ 17 for ballast.


----------



## WestyLightBulb

not only that but converting existing fluorescent fixtures to LED and still using the old fluorescent sockets technically violates UL standards as far as I undestand. You wouldn't want someone to accidentally put a fluorescent lamp into a deballasted fixture (most LED retrofit tubes run on the direct lines). Besides all the LED retrofit tubes are not bright enough to effectively replace fluorescent tubes at this time.


----------



## Lighting Retro

Your question is very vague. Unfortunately you have not given much information on the specific solution you are considering, so it's hard to give accurate input. You can see a variety of responses above me based upon what you have provided. 

You will save energy. Higher ROI probably still exists with T8 options. LED tubes come with all kinds of warnings and potential failures, especially if the driver is integrated. If it's separate, you're better off. 

At Light Fair this year, there were some pretty cool LED troffer retrofits, and some of them involved entire door assemblies and no tubes. I recommend doing some research, installing a few samples yourself, and compare results on the visual effect, actual amp draw, and footcandle measurements. You'll have a whole new set of questions then.


----------



## Runion Energy

Led Tube replacements are at the point were they can replace T8,T12 bulbs. Lumen output is better than T-8,T-12 tubes with Power Companies
providing up to $20 per tube and current tubes available for under $30 a 
unit makes them a good ROI for end user. UL and DLC listed for piece of 
mind.


----------



## TeslaL1

Sounds cool but seems like would be big money, what do the LED drivers cost? I'd try them out on a small job, like your own garage even! Then judge for yourself and let me know lol!


----------



## daveEM

Runion Energy said:


> Led Tube replacements are at the point were they can replace T8,T12 bulbs. Lumen output is better than T-8,T-12 tubes with Power Companies
> providing up to $20 per tube and current tubes available for under $30 a
> unit makes them a good ROI for end user. UL and DLC listed for piece of
> mind.


You have some links? I'd like to check this out. Tubes at $30 and of course the lumen output. 

Don't need the power companies that offer rebates as I can just call my local one to see if they have such a thing.


----------



## Cletis

Just gut it, slap in a mira 4 silver reflector kit, new instant or program start ballast, and some 60k rated heavy duty t-8's and charge $125 or so to retrofit. Done. Good for 5-8 yrs BAM!!!!Nothing else makes sense yet


----------



## Lighting Retro

Cletis said:


> Just gut it, slap in a mira 4 silver reflector kit, new instant or program start ballast, and some 60k rated heavy duty t-8's and charge $125 or so to retrofit. Done. Good for 5-8 yrs BAM!!!!Nothing else makes sense yet


Unless there are some incredible rebates, I agree on linear replacements. Hard to make business sense unless its a mercury issue.


----------



## Runion Energy

Rebates at $20 per tube gets pricing for tube down to $8.50 ea.


----------



## MTW

I wouldn't install LED in a dog house.


----------



## union347sparky

MTW said:


> I wouldn't install LED in a dog house.


Why? You gonna hold on to your t-12 two lamp ballasts till they pry them out of your cold dead hands? Lol.


----------



## MTW

union347sparky said:


> Why? You gonna hold on to your t-12 two lamp ballasts till they pry them out of your cold dead hands? Lol.


I refuse to endorse an unproven technology based on false claims. It's no different than my disdain for AFCI's.


----------



## Runion Energy

Someone who has now idea about led lighting posting bogus ??


----------



## papaotis

union347sparky said:


> Why? You gonna hold on to your t-12 two lamp ballasts till they pry them out of your cold dead hands? Lol.


 yes!


----------



## papaotis

MTW said:


> I refuse to endorse an unproven technology based on false claims. It's no different than my disdain for AFCI's.


speaking of afcis, anyone where to get them for more reasonable price than $43 ea.? sorry, change of subject


----------



## Lighting Retro

Runion Energy said:


> Rebates at $20 per tube gets pricing for tube down to $8.50 ea.


Where are you getting those types of rebates? That's pretty aggressive.


----------



## Runion Energy

Pepco and Potomac Edison Md region.


----------



## union347sparky

MTW said:


> I refuse to endorse an unproven technology based on false claims. It's no different than my disdain for AFCI's.


Led does reduce amps which does reduce amp/hour. So it does what it claims. It lights up really good and reduces light pollution by directing most to all its light downward. I will admit though the longevity of the lights are questionable. However, if they last 2 times as long as a MH lamp/ballast the cost overall will cancel out. I hope they do for my sake I have got a lot of work by upgrading parking lots and wall packs. I am surprised how much people like them once they're installed. Never had one person say "man those sodium fixtures were better."

Edit; should be noted I have never updated a trougher with led. I have installed t8 and t5 upgrades. Most led upgrade in troughers look flimsy to me.


----------



## Runion Energy

Lm-79 , Lm 80 proves that leds replace flour. as replacements.


----------



## Baker2605

I have used the led retro fit from Cree. I was very impressed. They have been in use for only two months but my customer loves them.

http://www.cree.com/Lighting/Products/Indoor/Upgrade-Solutions/UR-Series


----------



## Lighting Retro

Runion Energy said:


> Pepco and Potomac Edison Md region.


Most rebates aren't as aggressive as in your neck of the woods unfortunately.


----------

